# Hotdogs for pike ?



## Mule Skinner (Jan 30, 2003)

I know it sounds crazy  , But I was reading a thread on another icefishing site and they claim to be successful catching pike with hotdogs on tip-ups  .

I was wondering if anyone else here has had any luck using hotdogs or any other odd bait on a tip-up? 

Thanks Mule


----------



## oneeyedclarence (Jan 24, 2003)

Is that with or without mustard??? JK, I never had heard that, but when fishing we will try anything once won't we. Once caught a fat carp on a cigarette butt..........so who knows. ne_eye:


----------



## Happy Jack (Jan 21, 2003)

A few years ago at a friends place on a river one guy wanted to fish but we had no bait. He put a chunk of hot dog on the hook and caught a pike around 30 in. in about 4 fow.

Don't remember if it was beef or pork


----------



## GoneFishin (Jan 11, 2001)

Koegel Veannies work best.


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

I can see everyone now. Grabbing the hot dogs and carving them to look like little fish, hot dog decoy/bait.....

Damn, that gives me an idea.:yikes:


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jul 31, 2001)

OK Mule Skinner, have you been hanging around with my wife???   I can say that I fished with a girl once in California and she caught the only Trout on a friggin marshmellow! :yikes: :banghead3


----------



## Downrod (Feb 20, 2002)

Darn it!! You guys are on to my secret bait. I troll 12" pepperoni sticks with 4 large treble hooks for Muskie


----------



## DuckMan (Jan 18, 2000)

I caught a TON of catfish on hot dogs. Huge fish too. Never tried them for Pike though. Why not? They hit dead smelt like it was a delicacy so a stinky hot dog might be the trick.


----------



## explodingvarmints (Jul 1, 2004)

so if i want a bigger pike i would have to use a brat? smoked or cheddar, or a beer brat, cooked or raw. sorry i couldn't help myself.


----------



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

Kinda makes me nervous to ever go skinny dipping again...


----------



## macbass (Oct 31, 2002)

no but i think it might be time to go out and buy some stock in koegels or ball park franks


----------



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

You guys ever see the Koegel billboard on I-75 "Feed Em' the Curve"

always have to laugh at that one.


----------



## XXXdisel77 (Dec 16, 2004)

Banditto said:


> Kinda makes me nervous to ever go skinny dipping again...


LMFAO!!!!!! Banditto you nut. Thanks for the laugh I needed that. Seriously would anyone here waste their time to try putting a hot dog on their tip-up?


----------



## Scorpion-LC-18 (Jan 7, 2005)

I have not tried this but this guy told me in Wisconsin they use hotdogs for steelhead & salmon. Makes ya wonder why not, they do float.


----------



## GoneFishin (Jan 11, 2001)

Banditto said:


> Kinda makes me nervous to ever go skinny dipping again...


Just watchout for them little bait robbing gills that hangout under your dock. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## thunderman (Mar 10, 2005)

well sevaral years ago, we where fishing off the dock near minx's in the middle channel, harsons ialand. doing quite good with a good mixed bag of fish too.
it was getting late and we where out of minnows, still had beer thu. so being the experminter i am, i hooked a cornel saunders (extra crispy) chicken wing on a large trebble hook. hopin for a channel cat or big carp battle. the other guys where laughing, till i pulled a 38 inch pike out! funny thing was the hook never buried, the bones where lodged in its throat. so maybe i'll try one on my tip-up :lol:


----------



## mallardtone-man (Nov 20, 2002)

I have never heard of using them for pike, but for catfish. I use a number of baits that I find to be a good deal more effective, but last year I cleaned a 7lb channel from the Huron that had 2 whole unscathed hotdogs in its belly. On of them had a tiny snelled hook in it.


----------



## Frozenfish (Dec 20, 2004)

Banditto said:


> Kinda makes me nervous to ever go skinny dipping again...


Wow, that was good.:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tommy-n (Jan 9, 2004)

I use hotdogs to catch tuna  I'm ready for a nap, I feel like a spawned out salmon :lol:


----------

